# XFS Recovery



## ostrakaduke (May 13, 2008)

Hello,
I have a box with 2 hard drives that is booted off a Linux 2.6 live cd (SystemRescueCd). /dev/hdb had 1 XFS formatted partition at /dev/hdb1. /dev/hda was unformatted. I accidentally executed:
mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/hdb1 
instead of 
mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/hda1
which started to format /dev/hdb1 as ext3. 

Is there any way for me to recover the data on /dev/hdb1?


Thanks,
Ostraka


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

There's a chance Photorec or TestDisk would help (probably not TestDisk, but I don't have enough experience with it to know it's capabilities). Details about them are available at: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

There's another program that may require more ability called Foremost. I haven't used it yet, but it may be worth taking a look at.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You might find something here that may help you.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You might find something here that may help you.


----------

